# clam conversion or ice master power conversion



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I have an 8in strikemaster lazer auger looking to add a conversion kit but not sure what one to get, I won't be using it out of the state so ice thickness isn't an issue, I currently have a power cable cordless drill tat I am looking to use as well btw I am normally a very cheap SOB.

How well does a conversion kit work with the 8 in augers?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Can't say how they work on an 8", but my Clam Conversion Plate works great on my 6' Nils.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Check out the ICE KICKER "2" on YouTube, bought mine on eBay direct from manufacturer, made in Erie PA, lifetime warranty, and zero chance of losing auger down the hole unless you reverse it hard, 8" thread's on, 6" bolt's on, absolutely love mine and highly recommend it,


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I made an adapter last year out of a socket with a hole drilled in it for the pin. 2nd year on blades with an 8" auger my 18v dewalt will average 11 holes through 8" of ice on a warm battery. I bet if I got the conversion plate the gearing would get me more holes per a battery though, but hey thats why I carry three and the handle just in case.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I never like the idea of taking the chuck off the drill bit the new clam plate solved that. But I just can't see spending the cash on it if your drill has a handle built into it.
I run the ice master on a dewalt 20v with an old blue 7in morra that has the male threads that thread right into the addapter. Been 3 years strong no problems at all. Heck I chewed up about 30 holes today thru 4inch ice no problem today.
It also has a bungee that goes around the drill So it can't fall out of the chuck. But my dewalt has a real nice chuck that you can tighten up real tight.
So the cheap route is just get that adapter.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Having a good lithium powered drill makes all the difference to.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

HookSet Harvey said:


> I never like the idea of taking the chuck off the drill bit the new clam plate solved that. But I just can't see spending the cash on it if your drill has a handle built into it.
> I run the ice master on a dewalt 20v with an old blue 7in morra that has the male threads that thread right into the addapter. Been 3 years strong no problems at all. Heck I chewed up about 30 holes today thru 4inch ice no problem.
> It also has a bungee that goes around the drill So it can't fall out of the chuck. But my dewalt has a real nice chuck that you can tighten up real tight.
> So the cheap route is just get that adapter.


What size auger are you using?


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

It says 7" mora


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Blades are 3 years old and starting to show there age to. I carry a spare set with me just in case to. 
The guys at the ramp thought the ice wasn't thick enough cause my auger was cutting holes so fast. Lol


----------

